# Housebreaking Regression! Help!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know WHAT is going on the last few days. Gucci has been with us for about 7 weeks and she quickly potty trained to the puppy pads and outside! Heck, she will go potty on command for me....

But the last few days, she has gone pee on the floor RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME!!  

When before, she would run to the pad or go to the door?????

What the heck is going on? Is this some way to test me? She KNOWS I got very mad about it yesterday, but today she did it AGAIN!

Has anyone had this problem before? Just when you think you have them trained, they decide to rebel?

Suggestions? Comments?

Thanks
Kara


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

EXACTLY!!

Not so uncommon...go basck to BASICS...and I mean BASICS....have her attched at your side and start over - sometimes they just need that!!!

Olliesmom


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Gucci wanted your attention and she got it.. What she doesnt realize it is not the attention she was really looking for.

I had the same problem with Riley except when he wanted my attention it was usually when we had company. We would all be in the living room and he would look right at me and squat in front of everyone.. Laughing now thinking about it. Boy I forgot about that part of training, Monte is 16 weeks today I wonder if he is going to do something crazy now.

I agree with Olliesmom go back to basics, hopefully she will straighten out in a couple of days, I would not let her know you are mad because then she knows she got your attention.

Best of Luck


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp did the same thing. He went for the longest time with no accidents & then all of a sudden he did it in front of me a few times. I gave him a firm no & just going back over the basics & he's been great lately(hopefully)!!.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahahahahhaha Kara!!! All this time I was jealous and spiteful of you that Gucci was so good at housebreaking while capote is being a lil demon!!!! Now I can laugh and say HA! 

...j/k ...I feel your pain. Daily.  Capote likes the carpet more than the pee pad.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel your pain Kara, I thought things were going so good with Sam and then, like Gucci, he started peeing right in front of me and expected to be praised and get a cookie like when he goes out side. It took a few correction with the "AWWWAwww. Out side" And he got back on track. Good luck and keep consistant.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It must be in the air, Smarty is doing the same thing. She did not have an accident in the house until recently and she only uses the pad if it happens to be in the right area.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Do Your Puppies Do This?*

Do your puppies act like they are tracking dogs when they are out? Smarty has found 2 snakes !!!!!! , rolled in deer droppings , and has eaten or tasted every odd thing she can find. Is this a Hav thing? I am forever getting stuff out of her mouth.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shew........so its not just me and Gucci! lol, I have been racking my brain trying to figure out WHAT I'm doing wrong? Am I treating her too much that she is losing incentive to use the pads?  I don't know! But I went back to square one with her and am hovering over her and taking her straight outside or to the pad, depending upon where we are. I cut out the other treats and only treating her for potty in the right place. She seems to know I'm upset with her, she's giving me lots of extra lovin and cuddlin' lately! hehe, I guess that's the bonus to it all!

Last night, she just crawled up on my chest to sleep! She never does that!

As far as tracking goes, I haven't noticed it with Gucci, but we had to put up the chicken wire type fencing to keep her from going through the rod iron fence and this has also stopped the neighborhood Fox from getting in my yard and leaving his Poop there! Yay!

But this morning, the ducks were playing on my deck around the pool and I sent Gucci out there to chase them off! She sure LOVES chasing them away  It's her "job" now, since the *UGLY* plastic owls my husband set out don't seem to curtail the ducks at ALL! lol

I did read somewhere that its good for dogs to have a "job" or purpose around the house!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YUP!!! That is exactly like mine. My guys not only roll in it, they eat the deer poop!! Anything abnormal on the ground, they find it. Our trees are now dropping some kind of fuzzy seed pod or something, and Logan eats it like its candy - then proceeds to throw up. - they dont get it!! My guys also know immediatly upon going out if deer, or skunk or other animal went onto our lawn, they go right to the area & roll in it. 
Laurie


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

The first thing Havee does outside is stick his nose in the ground from place to place around the yard. He'll put his nose in one place and turn his body in circles over and over again.

I think he's trying to break up the ant parties on the soil surface!

I think this is what Dot was refering to as "dog smell" It's the earth smell that gets stuck on their noses and faces when they are outside scavaging around.


----------



## auntieann (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone experienced their Hav eating dog poop? Sometimes his own..? I'm embarressed to admit he does it! I have changed his puppy food , and feed him 3 times a day rather than twice a day, in hopes this will take care of the prob. also, i watch him like a hawk. This has helped, but if anyone has experience &/or ideas let me know. Thanks!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When I first got Smarty at 9 weeks, she ate all of her poop. I did not change her food as she was not staining with the tears and was in good weight. My vets said some dogs do and will always eat their poop, BUT as soon as he did a worming it stopped. She did not have worms or eggs in her fecal, but her records did not show any previous worming so my vet thought it best to do. It was worth getting her to stop eating poop.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Like children, they are getting attention from you at the time "they" want it. <grin> YOu are doing the right thing by going back to square one and showing her who is the alpha. Hang in there, she will learn that she gets more love and praise for doing what YOU want.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been so happy this week, because we really thought Shelby had finally got it. Even this morning, she woke me up (which is _very_ unusual) to go potty. Then, after breakfast, she went and pooped on the pee pad. I was so excited. Well, she just peed on my rug 

But, she is doing much better. Kodi was housebroken by her age.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yesterday went good......she peed on the pad and outside all day! And then this morning, my husband took her outside FIRST thing when she woke up and stayed out there for 20 minutes, while she stayed on the brick pavers and would NOT go on the grass!

I guess the grass was too *wet* or *cold* for the little *Diva*!!!!!!!

So hubby finally gave up and figured that she didn't have to go....well as SOON as she got in she peed on the carpet RIGHT in front of us!!!!!

ARGHHHH!!!!!

She is too PRISSY to go on wet grass????????

I knew she was quite the diva dog.......but good gosh. LOL.

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

There are mornings when Brutus does not want to go on the wet grass. But I also know that the feel of wet grass under his feet will remind him to go potty. Sometimes I just pick him up and put him on the grass. Other times I walk out front to get the newspaper and walk on the grass to get there and he will follow me.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That's it, I am not letting Bugsy read this thread!!! 
Bugsy had an episode where he all of a sudden decided to go potty on the carpet in the house. We had to go back to the beginning and it quickly resolved itself. It seems like it's a small dog or maybe a Hav thing, this regression. I've never had this issue with potty training my Poodles, or my Shepherd and English Setter before. Once they were potty trained/house broken they were done.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote won't walk on wet grass either. I'll wait for him..lol. I'll just keep saying 'go potty' or 'go poop' until he sucks it up and goes to do his business..lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah.......we should probably stick it out longer next time we are outside! She did manage to go outside for the rest of the day yesterday, though.

Slow.......but progress! lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty walks on the rock island borders and has been know to pee on a rock rather than get wet in the grass. She does not like her belly wet.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Just as I posted yesterday about Brutus not liking to get his feet wet, he was out "hunting" in the wet garden--nose to the ground the entire time. He came in soaked!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny, I remember when my girls were younger they really didnt like the rain much - but as they got older, they dont seem bothered by it. Now Logan is a different animal!! He loves getting wet & we recently put down some grass seed, so put sprinkler on it each day - he heads straight for the sprinkler - he loves it!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, I hear ya about the "all of a sudden" regression in house training. Been there, done that..... still doing it with Ricky actually!  

I did not go back to square one as I should have and it took us forever to get Ricky back on track. He was "good" the first couple of months as we had him outside, on leash, many, many times/day. I would say nothing if I found a puddle somewhere in the kitchen, but if I caught him doing it, I said "Noooooo. Outside!" in a scolding voice and carried him out there as fast as I could. 

Ricky was fully housetrained, like 100%, only at 6 months. Of course, we had no pee pad indoors (we tried but he wouldn't have anything to do with them) which didn't help. 

It's now been about 2 weeks that Ricky is peeing almost every evening in the house. Some evenings, he's done it 2-3 times!  Sammy has also peed indoors a couple of times lately. Why?? Who the heck knows?!!  They are 9.5 and 10 months old............ go figure.

Good luck, Kara! You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, I too am having a problem with Logan. It seems like he has regressed and has been peeing on the carpet. My trainer said to go back to basics with him, treat for potty outside, take out more often, dont let him out of sight. So back to basics we have gone, and we are 2 days accident free. She felt it was his age (8 months). We are pretty much carpet free in our house except for master bedroom & family room - and unfortunately the family room seems to be his favorite pee spot. How old is Nigel?
laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has been doing alright lately (knock on wood!) I decided to leave one pee pad in the laundry room and she has used that on a few occasions but mostly going outside now. She is starting to go stand at the door to be let out.....which is wonderful! I hope she keeps it up.

We went completely back to basics for a few weeks. I hope she's got it down this time. It sure is frustrating to deal with the regression/rebellion!

She has a thing for rugs too!!!! Actually, there have been a few times I've taken her outside and she is too lazy to walk down the steps to the grass so she runs to the OTHER patio door and pees on the outside rug in front of it!!!







But I suppose that is better than the inside rugs, which she's hit several times during her regression/rebellion! (The bathroom ones especially!)

Although, I will admit that it cracks me up when she has pooped a few times RIGHT in front of the toilet!!!!!








I suppose her reasoning is that she thinks she is HUMAN and should go in the same place! ound:

Such fun!
Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Paige,

The exact thing happened to me when I picked up the mats that are by the familyroom doors! Circles on the rubber backing...and I thought he was doing well! What a surprise it was to find them! 

Havee sits at the f/r door to go out, which is good, but if we don't see him, I guess the mat is fine for him. He is 5 months old too.

So we're treating for potty, keeping a better watch on him, and I pulled up the mats, against my hubby's wishes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't you guys see the pee on the rugs though while its wet?? I'm like a hawk, I can spot the pee from across the street.. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it depends on the kind and color of carpets. Logan did the same, he would sit at the door waiting, but if we didnt see him, he figured ..... Here is as good a spot as any.
He was pretty well trained though until this week. So i guess we have to get back to treating for outside potty.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

On mine, you can see the wet spot if it was just done, but when it soaks in, forget it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> EXACTLY!!
> 
> Not so uncommon...go basck to BASICS...and I mean BASICS....have her attched at your side and start over - sometimes they just need that!!!
> 
> Olliesmom


I agree with Catherine but I'd go one step further and have the vet check him to make sure there isn't a problem if he doesn't knock it off quickly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with Shelby. She is having accidents in the house alot. Somedays she is perfect, and then she must get brain freeze, because she gets in the same room as the pee pad and then goes on the floor.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote is SLOWLY getting better...though this morning made me a lil angry. 

He's still a puppy, so when we get up we have to go...like..as soon as we get up. Well..I figured he could wait the 2 seconds it would take me to grab the trash so I could take that one bag out while we were on out walk.

I was wrong.

I didn't hear anything so I was like..'Capote...' ..turned around and he was going... 

Granted, he was SORTA on his pee pad, so I couldn't really scolding him..cause at least he didn't go on the carpet, but still. I was like :frusty: :jaw:   :rant:  :boom: 

..but I stayed quiet cause he was PRETTY MUCH on his pee pad.. :yield:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Try putting more than 1 pee pad down to give better coverage. Beamer has done the half on half off thing acouple times to when i used to use just one pad. Or put the pads in a litter box, then he cant screw up!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't get mad at the half on/half off the pee pad thing. At least they made it to the pee pad. It's when she gets to the room and walks away from the pee pad and then goes on the floor that's frustrating. :frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont' get mad about the 1/2 on, 1/2 off the pee pad either. I either put the pad on the ceramic tile floor OR if it needs to be on the carpet, go to the fabric store and buy a yard of vinyl for a few bucks and put it under the pee pad.  That way, its a breeze to clean up if they miss.

Kara


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

It has seemed to me that 6 months has been the magical time for both Ollie and Austin - It just finally seemed to just click with each of them at 6 months....and things just fell into place.....routine, success, and reliability!! Anyone else have the success around 6 months????eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

Bugsy was completely reliable potty/house broken at exactly 6 months. So yes, 6 months was a magic number for us too.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The half on half off thing didn't bother me..he misses occasionally. (he is a male after all..  ) ..it was the fact that we were going RIGHT outside!! lol. I was just stopping to grab the trash real quick..2 seconds and we'd go! lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,

I had the same thing happen; Casper was doing really good and then I think around 7-8 months started to go potty in the house alot:frusty: I just could not figure it out:suspicious: 
But what happen, my husband got upset and started to really scolded him for doing it and it made a big difference. I also had to go back to taking him outside to potty on a regular schedule.
Now he is 10 months old and we just stayed in a beach rental home for a week with NO accidents. I thought I must be crazy to try it, thought for sure I would lose my deposit $$, but he did good. I can't remember the last time he had a accident in our homeeace: 
He also goes to the door when he has to go potty so I know he needs to go outeace: eace: eace: 
So hang in there.... it gets better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucky you Lynn - we have not been that lucky, We are in our shore house now 3 days and Logan ( 8 months) has had accidents in the house every day!!! We are so occupied with all going on, that we probably are not as good as watching the timing. Hopefully we too will not lose our deposit due to "deposits"!!:frusty: I just think we are going to have to wait till we get home in a few weeks to really push the issue with him.
Laurie


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Housebreaking*

Racquet will be 5 months on the 4th of July. He has escaped from the gated area three times in the last two weeks and was running around all the rooms and upstairs bedrooms and much to my surprise there were no accidents. Sometimes he will go potty on our wool/silk carpet in the office.
We are very very consistent about taking him out every two to three hours.
From reading your threads I see how they can just forget. I notice Racquet does not adhere to my commands lately such as stay. I guess it is the teenage years. Rebellious. The joys of puppyland. I guess I will keep a close eye on him for accidents now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys did the same thing. Consistancy will pay off, but be patient. I also take my guys hiking in the rain & snow, so they learn to enjoy it. They now go outside in the pouring rain and snow!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well this past week - I think Oreo got hit with the regression bug.... Aaaack!!! 4 times this week he has pooped in the house, but not in front of me or hubby, but all the times have been right in front of the kids. I have resorted to tethering him to me and I am not letting him out of my sight. I will be putting him on a regular schedule again, as he decided he is not going to ask to go outside anymore - he used to paw me, put those "oh no" eyes and whine, but now NOTHING!!

I can say that I can definately empathize with how confusing and frustrating this can be. Oreo turned 8 months July 5th, and it seems he decided HE would be the one to offer presents.... :frusty: :suspicious: :brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty: :frusty: Helen, I feel for you!! Logan is still not back to where he was a few weeks ago. Its like he turned 8 months & forgot everything!! We have tried to be a bit more consistant with him while on vacation but of course when I am out I am depending on a 17 year old and a 20 year old to do it, and :frusty: :frusty: God forbid they should pay attention to something other than their TV, Games, beach & girls!!!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:frusty: Laurie, I know what you mean - it just seems coincidental that these "accidents" are happening around my children and not me :frusty: :brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can relate with that problem!

Even if I am *out*, I have to CALL my children and tell them to take her out! And who knows if they even do?!?! OR, if they wait outside more than 3 seconds. :frusty: 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, me too! I always feel that I have to call or give specific instructions whenever I go anywhere, it drives me a little crazy.
Laurie


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

The only time Austin has an accident is ....when my son is home....go figure....:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:frusty: Seriously!! :frusty: It always seems that I always have to nag and remind everyone here in this house to take Oreo out!! If I don't then, I have a nice package waiting for me.. :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that being in a shore house with 3 floors is very difficult with Logan's new potty issue!! It is hard to keep track of his schedule, as our schedule is so off, from beach to boardwalk, to sleeping late etc etc. I keep saying that I will work hard on retraining when we get home, but I hope these 3 weeks dont give him some ideas of how life should be :frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, I'm about to encounter that! We are going to Michigan and staying in a cabin for 2 nights, a hotel for 2 nights and my Sister in law's for 3 nights! I hope this doesn't confuse the heck out of Gucci's potty habits/training. Yikes.

AND she will be using the pads more  I have a feeling I may be spending more time on this thread when I get back! LOL

But it is a shame that we can't even go grocery shopping without having to worry about who is taking the dog(s) out! Maybe if I built an outdoor video game station it would get done!! ound:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a good idea!! An outdoor entertainment center!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

After 2 weeks of no accidents, Havee decided to poop on the dining room carpet today :frusty: He loves that area rug!

I guess he won't be seeing the dining room for a while...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww  Havee just had a little lapse of judgement! 

Funny you say that, I just took the gate down to the dining room and she keeps wandering in there??? eeks..I'm keeping a close eye on this one.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also loves our dinning room..Very weird.. he ALWAYS goes in there.. he loves to lie down on the $$rug$$ below the dinning room table/chairs. He has not had an accident yet.. but maybe i should gate off that room.. makes me nervous..:suspicious:


----------

